# der neue AK 10/25



## moemmel (16. April 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es schon Tipps, Tricks oder Guides für die Beiden?


----------



## Harloww (17. April 2009)

Für Archavon braucht man ja wohl keinen Guide, Emalon hat einfach 4 Adds, wenn eins Enraged -> schnellstmöglich umhauen. Kann auch vorher von wem auf 25% gebracht worden sein, oder so.
Blitznova -> Weg und im Raum verteilen.

Ist jetzt alles andere als schwer, irgendwie.


----------



## CUerel (17. April 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Für Archavon braucht man ja wohl keinen Guide, Emalon hat einfach 4 Adds, wenn eins Enraged -> schnellstmöglich umhauen. Kann auch vorher von wem auf 25% gebracht worden sein, oder so.
> Blitznova -> Weg und im Raum verteilen.



Wenn add inrage kommt bekommt der wieder 100% HP also^^


----------



## justblue (17. April 2009)

Emalon25 Video Guide (auf Deutsch)


----------



## Harloww (17. April 2009)

CUerel schrieb:


> Wenn add inrage kommt bekommt der wieder 100% HP also^^


Mag sein, hab's noch nie ausprobiert, ist mir ehrlichgesagt auch komplett egal.


----------



## mijasma (17. April 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Mag sein, hab's noch nie ausprobiert, ist mir ehrlichgesagt auch komplett egal.




das ist ja mal dass dümmste was ich seit langem gelesen hab. gibt ne anleitung wies geht und behauptet wie leicht dann das ist. kommt dann wer mit details entdeckt man, oh der hat keine ahnung von was er redet. das ist auch ungefähr der wahrheitsgehalt von dem blablabla wir legen in 2std nax 25er random zu 99% ist das eh gelogen wisso hört blizz. nur auf die scheisse.


aber zurück zum thema. bei uns dasselbe nur gewippe. kann mal wer von denen die ihn wirklich gelegt haben ein paar tips geben.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (17. April 2009)

Frei nach Dieter Nuhr, "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten"

Ontopic: 

Also DDs müssen da über 2,5 Dps fahren .. Und ziemlich schnell reagieren mit dem Umfokusen. 

Ein Add haben wir Heute gelegt bekommen dann beim zweiten wars das dann :/


----------



## Harloww (18. April 2009)

mijasma schrieb:


> gibt ne anleitung wies geht und behauptet wie leicht dann das ist. kommt dann wer mit details entdeckt man, oh der hat keine ahnung von was er redet.


Hat mich jetzt eine Weile gebraucht, bis ich in diesen Satz überhaupt Sinn bekommen habe. Also gut, lass mich die Situation erklären; ich habe einfach nur die Meinung eines Gildenmembers genannt, welcher eben der Meinung war man könne die doch vorher auf 25% bringen. Sicher, hab's nie ausprobiert weil wir das nie gebraucht haben, aber falls es gegangen WÄRE hättet ihr hier immerhin einen einfacheren Weg. Mit "es ist mir egal" wollte ich nur sagen, dass mich der Trashboss nicht im geringsten interessiert.


Btw, 2,5k DPS sollte nach der Zeit im Content wirklich jeder schaffen..


----------



## Leechea (18. April 2009)

Ganz einfach den Boss hinten links ind er Ecke tanken und der tank muss gut mit seinen "Oh Shit Buttons" haushalten da es öfter mal vorkommen kann das er mal einige Sek ohne Heilung auskommen muss.
Die Adds werden nach dem Pull auf der rechten seite in der Mitte in dieser Lücke getankt ausserhalb Nova Range. Wenn nun ein Add in Enrage geht (wird ja vorher angekündigt) sofort max. Schaden auf das Add gegebenfalls Schutzgeist bzw. nen Coooldown vom Tank raushauen damit er das übersteth sollte mal der Schaden zu gering ausfallen. Das wiederholt man jedes mal dann liegt der auch im Dreck. Wichtig ist halt auch das der Add Tank darauf achtet das die neu spawnenden Add sofort abgespottet werden.


----------

